# which 4 jaw chuck?



## Dvoigt (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to get a 4 jaw chuck for my Midi lathe, new or used doesn't matter.  What is a good 4 jaw chuck, do they really vary in quality that much?

Thanks,
D


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 9, 2009)

Check out the "special edition" Barracuda 2 on sale at PSI... It comes with a bunch of jaw sets and accessories, all in a moulded case, for under $200. AND it's a sexy colour.

I don't think you can beat this deal anywhere.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Dvoigt (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I was looking at that one, I just try to avoid buying things just because they are shiny!  I just didn't know if there were better/cheaper out there.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 9, 2009)

Dvoigt said:


> Yeah I was looking at that one, I just try to avoid buying things just because they are shiny!  I just didn't know if there were better/cheaper out there.



There are certainly cheaper ones out there, and an argument can be made for "better" ones too.

But I doubt that you'll find anything as good (in this case "good" means functional, complete, ready-to-go, handy, etc., etc.) that even comes close in price.

Sure, there are chucks machined to insanely close tolerances and that set the standard for super-duperness, but how much accuracy is enough?

I work in a world (military aviation) where we measure with a micrometer, mark it with a grease pencil, and then cut it with an axe.

Question: Do we really need to be measuring with a micrometer? The answer is, of course, no. It's no different with a chuck: When you take all the other possible errors into account, I submit that paying 3 times the price in exchange for a guarantee of 0.00000126% better accuracy isn't a good exchange. YMMV.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 9, 2009)

Haven't used the PSI chuck but I just got a nova g3 a few months ago. I also picked up a few sets of jaws for it and am very happy with it.


----------



## Larryd (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been using the Barrracuda 2 for two years, no complaints.

Larry


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the Barracuda2, it is used and used hard almost every day.  I have no complaints for the cost it is one great bargain.  I also have two of the higher dollar chucks, but for the dollar the Barracuda runs right along side of them.  

Marvin


----------



## dalemcginnis (Feb 9, 2009)

I have both the Barracuda and the Oneway Talon as well as the Nova.  For the price you wont be disappointed with the Barracuda.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 9, 2009)

dalemcginnis said:


> I have both the Barracuda and the Oneway Talon as well as the Nova.  For the price you wont be disappointed with the Barracuda.



If this man has a Talon (arguably the "best" chuck available, IMHO, of course) and says you'll like the Barracuda, that is a STRONG recommendation in my book.

Cheers!

Gary (from the Land of Oneway)


----------



## Dvoigt (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there any advantage to getting the fancy T/N plated one over the standard looking one?


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 9, 2009)

Dvoigt said:


> Is there any advantage to getting the fancy T/N plated one over the standard looking one?



You get more accessories with the plated one, otherwise no.

I think it's WELL worth the extra couple of bucks you'll pay for the fancy one.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 10, 2009)

My only complaint to the PSI Barracude is the tommy bars to open/close the jaws.. next chuck will have the one handed key... otherwise, the PSI chucks work great.  I have 3 of them and all work well.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Feb 10, 2009)

ozmandus said:


> My only complaint to the PSI Barracude is the tommy bars to open/close the jaws.. next chuck will have the one handed key... otherwise, the PSI chucks work great. I have 3 of them and all work well.


 

Don't know what chuck you have, but mine uses the key, not tommy bars.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 10, 2009)

These are the two I have.. I have two of the first and one of the second.. 
The CSC2000 is referred to as a Barracuda, but I see that the recommendation was for the Barracudea2, which I see also uses the key.
I stand corrected.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC2000C.html

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CMG3C.html

And the little tommy bars that came with this one is a weak link...I've broken both and replaced with cut off screwdriver shafts...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 10, 2009)

Barracuda 2 is in my shop. Very happy with its price/performance.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't even find any of my chucks except for my Nova G3, it is the only one I like.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 10, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I can't even find any of my chucks except for my Nova G3, it is the only one I like.



Wanna sell any of your others? 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got a G3 (had the nova 2) but couldn't resist the price on the Barracuda2 so I bought it.
Can't beat that price. Extra jaws .. and I think I even got a further
discount when I ordered it because it came up over some minimum..
ended up costing under $200 including the shipping.


----------

